# Man U supporters bar



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

For a friend, so don't shoot the messenger. Is there a particular pub Man United fans go to watch games.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

There`s usually a good crowd in the Underground at the Habtoor.


----------



## Andy Gers Fan (Oct 1, 2010)

I think Felixtoo2 may be on the windup, the Underground is a Liverpool pub. 

Hopefuly your team can get a good result today Mr Rossi.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Andy Gers Fan said:


> I think Felixtoo2 may be on the windup, the Underground is a Liverpool pub.


I did wonder that myself.



Andy Gers Fan said:


> Hopefuly your team can get a good result today Mr Rossi.


Hahaha, I bet you do though it's a pretty tall order.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Harvester at Crowne Plaza is the home of Man U supporters club in Dubai according to Time Out. Never noticed when I've been in there.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> Harvester at Crowne Plaza is the home of Man U supporters club in Dubai according to Time Out.


I saw that, they also say Boston Bar is too but when watching the recent United/City cup tie in there, there was only one Man U supporter in.


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> There`s usually a good crowd in the Underground at the Habtoor.


This is the home of the liverpool supporters club.


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

Andy Gers Fan said:


> I think Felixtoo2 may be on the windup, the Underground is a Liverpool pub.
> 
> Hopefuly your team can get a good result today Mr Rossi.


Just read this sorry lol


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I think you`ll find that if you go to Underground for any of Uniteds European matches it is exclusively filled with Man U fans, we usually have a regular table booked. Liverpool fans are a fairly fickle species and only seem to turn up when their team is going well so its been a fairly quiet year for them!!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> I saw that, they also say Boston Bar is too but when watching the recent United/City cup tie in there, there was only one Man U supporter in.


This is 1 more then you'll find in Manchester!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I guess the old jokes are the good ones huh?


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

Bigjimbo said:


> This is 1 more then you'll find in Manchester!


Old Trafford isn't even in Manchester. It's like saying Reading are London United!


----------



## thecork (Apr 20, 2009)

Southak said:


> Old Trafford isn't even in Manchester. It's like saying Reading are London United!


Since when?!


----------

